# Eheim 2028 vs 2075 - noise level



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am completing gear for a new tank and the two filters I have in mind are Eheim 2028 or 2075 (pro 3 600).
The priority is noise level.

Any hints?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

2028 is pretty quiet. In a closed cabinet under the aquarium I could never hear mine. Wish I could say something about the pro3 but unfortunately I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks ashappard.

Any 2075 users ?


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Pro III 2080 and its pretty much silent, I have it in an open stand and can't hear it at all.


----------



## geffin (Jan 13, 2010)

Only have had my 2075 running for two weeks. It is running in an open stand sitting on the floor. I have to put my hand on it to make sure that it is running, very quiet. Only sound I ever heard is when it was touching the stand, low vibration. If I was putting inside a stand I would sit it on styrofoam to isolate the vibration.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I've had my 2028 set up for several yrs now under cabinet with door .. 
Can't hear anything..............


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 2075 that's been up for 3 months or so, I too have to put my hand on it to tell that it's running (besides the flow in the tank)


----------



## peke_g (May 31, 2009)

I also have the 2075 and i can never hear it running its super queit, but thats just like every eheim filter thay are all top of the brand.


----------

